# Elvens 1st grow ever Master Kush Clones



## Elven (Oct 12, 2008)

Picked up my clones today! only got three just in case my fogponics fails :holysheep: they are not as big as I would have liked but they are very rooted. I am using Humboldt County Master A&B line of nutes since they are amino acid-based and are supposed to not have salts to buildup.




Here they are in the rockwool that I got them in. (I know the pics are crap)



Here is the first one



Second one



Third one

I will write more tomorrow I am beat.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck, Read it is a wonderfull strain. Good luck with your grow


----------



## daf (Oct 13, 2008)

hey great job with the setup


----------



## Elven (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I woke up this morning to a shock 




Apparently with the rockwool the fog just isn't enough. and the rockwool was pretty dry. The other two seemed to be much better. 







I added a hydro sprayer (see fogponics build below for update) and have it run 15 min an hour, but have a small leakage problem now. Will be fixing that this weekend.

So here is the question. Is this one totally gone? or is there some way to fix this issue. I am pretty much sure its gone. Please help if you can, and if its possible.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

It looks kinda gone, but I've seen worse come back to life.  Chances are all that foliage is dead, but if you fix the problem and keep taking care of it new leaves should come up completely healthy.


----------



## Elven (Oct 14, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> It looks kinda gone, but I've seen worse come back to life.  Chances are all that foliage is dead, but if you fix the problem and keep taking care of it new leaves should come up completely healthy.



It actually looks like its totally dead. These three were more of an experiment than anything. I am just hoping to get them big enough to clone a whole crop. If any of them survive.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 14, 2008)

good luck on the grow


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Man dont give up on her yet dude.  Remember beginging of my grow when my Moms cat I was babysitting ate the heads off my clones and 3 of the 5 survived thru the massacure and are fixen to go into flower today.  Your off to a great start buddy.  *


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 17, 2008)

the fog's probably gonna work great when these guys get their roots through the bottom of the cups but until then I'd make sure that you keep sprayers on the hydroton. The other two look good though. Don't get rid of that nasty one, I had a clone that was kind of crapping out on me and it ended up busting out the biggest nugs of my grow. I thought it was gonna be all scraggly and nasty but it surprised the hell out of me. I'd say keep that shriveled little guy in there until he's dry and dead for sure.


----------



## Elven (Oct 17, 2008)

Well actually she got worse the next day so I used her as an experiment on how rockwool works. I took it apart to learn a few things. I think it will be OK. The clones were not as large as I was hoping so my veg time will be a bit longer than I wanted.  but thats OK. I will use this time to get my flowering chamber abit tighter. look for some good updates on the build this weekend as well as my fog chamber. I will be putting a splash skirt on the upper container to keep it from flooding. How often do you think I should run the aero sprayers? I dont want them to run to much cuz I want the roots to reach for the fog, but I want to make sure that there is enough water to prevent a lag in growth. speaking of which there is alot of new leaves and the roots are doing well. I will post pics soon.


----------



## Elven (Oct 19, 2008)

Well everyone its been one week and two are still alive :headbang2: Since my original naming convention no longer works (harry potter: Harry, Ron, Hermione) Since I am down to two I have decided on Xena and Gabrielle. So I changed the water and finally was able to afford the whole Nute line for the Master AB series. So we are on full nutes now . Since they didn't know how old they were I am now using the week 3 nutes by the feeding schedule, so that is a total of 750 PPM with a PH of about 5.8. I am hoping that two weeks will be enough to get them to about 12" so I can take clones and flower. So there is alot of new growth so lets hope it makes me some mighty bushes. 



This is Xena



Another Side



Work it for me! 



Thats right



and this is Gabrielle



Now pout for me.



Now show me love



And here they are in their home  

Thanks again for stopping by, I will try and update twice a week if I can.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 19, 2008)

comin along my friend.. keep it up!


----------



## Elven (Oct 21, 2008)

So this morning I woke up and found both remaining plants abit limp. I tested both PPM and PH, and this is what I found. 

PPM 735 
PH 7.0 

I am not 100% sure on the PH. My local hydro store has one PH pen and its over 100 bucks so I am using the drops and I am not sure how accurate they are since my nute water is pretty red to begin with. I added some PH down and got the PH to 5.5 do you think this is the only issue? or is there something that I am missing. Here are some pics to help out with triage.






















any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd Keep An Eye On The Ph And Wait And See If It Drifts.


----------



## Elven (Oct 22, 2008)

Well they both are looking worse. not sure what happened going to check more in a bit.


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 22, 2008)

dump the reservoir, flush with Ph'ed water adjusted to 6.0 w/ no nutes. Make sure to get all the salts out of the medium. try that for a day then dump the waste water and take your ppm down to about 400 to 500. When you add the nutes, adjust the ph to 5.8. Don't let it get higher than 6.3. You might have to check it a few times a day and adjust. The pH meter you have is probably right on, I wouldn't worry about that. Give that a shot and if they respond well you can up the ppm 100 to 150 per week. your plants are still little tiny, they need some time!


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey buddy.  Well do they look any better or are they still fading fast?  They have a little bit of nute burn it looks like from the tips.  Did you ever flush them out?  I use the drops to check the PH and they work fine for me.  I recently bought an $80 PH meter and have yet to get the thing to work correctly even after I went back and got the buffer solution etc. I almost killed some of my clones using the damn thing.  BUT like yours are going to do, mine pulled thru and are fine now.  Anyway I dont know to much about the clay pellets and buckets etc that your using so im prob not much help, but hey atleast im sexy. LOL


----------



## Elven (Oct 23, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> dump the reservoir, flush with Ph'ed water adjusted to 6.0 w/ no nutes. Make sure to get all the salts out of the medium. try that for a day then dump the waste water and take your ppm down to about 400 to 500. When you add the nutes, adjust the ph to 5.8. Don't let it get higher than 6.3. You might have to check it a few times a day and adjust. The pH meter you have is probably right on, I wouldn't worry about that. Give that a shot and if they respond well you can up the ppm 100 to 150 per week. your plants are still little tiny, they need some time!



Thanks alot OCCG I dumped the res got it PH'ed to 6.0 and ran the sprayers for 2 solid hours, it will run 15 min an hour from now on. I will wait and see what they look like on the morrow. 



			
				megan23247 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy. Well do they look any better or are they still fading fast? They have a little bit of nute burn it looks like from the tips. Did you ever flush them out? I use the drops to check the PH and they work fine for me. I recently bought an $80 PH meter and have yet to get the thing to work correctly even after I went back and got the buffer solution etc. I almost killed some of my clones using the damn thing. BUT like yours are going to do, mine pulled thru and are fine now. Anyway I dont know to much about the clay pellets and buckets etc that your using so im prob not much help, but hey atleast im sexy. LOL



Thanks alot Megan the cheerleader support is worth more than you could ever know. My wife was asking where you lived so we could visit and get some of that NL you have :-D 

I will post pics tomorrow, BTW how long do I have before they are a lost cause? two or three days I would guess. but you guys know more than I do (obviously) 

Again thanks for the muster, and hope you guys have a nice night.


----------



## Elven (Oct 23, 2008)

OK so checked my PH level this morning and it went up to about 6.5 so I lowered it to 6 again, and will be changing the water and adding nutes like OCCG suggested. If anyone can tell me how long I should try and revive before I call it, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 23, 2008)

looks kinda sad to me friend.wish i was close to ya and i would be glad to help you out.i hope you get it dialed in quickly.good luck.seems to me you have your nute level too hi for that size plants.i start very low and then bump up.


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 23, 2008)

hey elven did your clones have any roots?


----------



## Elven (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes they had visible roots coming out of the rockwool. both from side and bottom not tons but some. Do you think they are gone?


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 23, 2008)

bro i dont wanna make that call is up to you  try sprayin them with club soda


----------



## Elven (Oct 23, 2008)

I will try that.


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 23, 2008)

Heya Elven... Yea I think you bumped up your nutes a lil quick....  When still that small, I just put a dash in to help them out... 750 PPM is a pretty hefty dose for them youngsters.....

G'luck though... we all learn from the mistakes though.


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Not sure you can save those buddy.  I would try foliar spraying for a couple days and then if nothing toss dem hoes and start over love. lol.  CG is right, you will learn from this and IMO the best way to get it right is to do it wrong a few times.  They look either over nuted or like maybe their roots stopped getting enough fluid to um or something and dried up.  NOT totally sure but im sure you will figure it out.  Post a pic of one of them in the indoor growing section and get some more opinions im curious to see what others think as well.  Good luck buddy.  Tell your wife I said hey sexy. *


----------



## Elven (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I am going to follow up with my original plan of week 1 nutes tonight with fresh water, and foliage spray until this weekend. I will be out near the place where I got them again and if they are bad I will get three more and see if I can keep them alive. I am sure it was nutes. cuz the only thing that changed was the res water. So I will keep you updated, Thanks alot guys and Megan my wife said High :hubba:


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 23, 2008)

what's your watering schedule? are you watering 24/7, in increments, at night?


----------



## Elven (Oct 23, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> what's your watering schedule? are you watering 24/7, in increments, at night?




Its a fogponics system so there is moisture 24/7 but since I was having problems originally with keeping the rockwool wet so I added the sprayers that go on 15 min out of the hour, that has kept the rockwool wet and until I changed my res I had some serious new growth points and leaves. I am sure it was a nute issue. 

OK I have finished with my work for the night. I dumped my res water and with no nutes I still ended up with 100 PPM from the flush. I am now using week one nute schedule for my nute line, and that puts me at 500 PPM. I also purchased the club soda and spritzed my leaves. I am not sure if this will work but its worth a shot. Thanks to everyone who responded to my emergency If these are still dead by Sunday I will be getting three more so its not that big of a loss. So now I have learned the lesson of nutes and hopefully I will not make the same mistake again.

EDIT: Hey how often should I spritz with club soda?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Sorry to hear this man, that was a nice strain. Cutting was prolly expensive eh?*


----------



## Elven (Oct 24, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Sorry to hear this man, that was a nice strain. Cutting was prolly expensive eh?*



$20.00 a cutting. so about as much as an 1/8th of good purchased stuff. I hope this time I dont kill them :-(


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 24, 2008)

*Twenty dollars an eigth of good stuff :holysheep:

I can get 1.8g for 20 bucks of COMMERCIAL without seeds.

That's why I grow.*


----------



## Elven (Oct 24, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Twenty dollars an eigth of good stuff :holysheep:
> 
> I can get 1.8g for 20 bucks of COMMERCIAL without seeds.
> 
> That's why I grow.*



I am sorry I should have been more clear the entire three clones is the cost of an 1/8th and thats not even if I go to an actual dispensary, great selection but crappy prices. but I figure with this second round of 60 bones all I need to harvest is 1/4 and that will cover the cost of my plants. Then all I need to harvest is about three and a half ounces more and I will have paid everything off. So that shouldn't take 2 long :hubba:


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 24, 2008)

oh well bro, no big loss. At least it was only 3 and not a whole crop. I did the same thing when I first started my system and almost killed all 9 of my plants. Luckily I caught it soon enough and backed the nutes way down. I guess experience is the best teacher, right? when you start out the new ones try giving them a week or 10 days at 100 ppm or so just so that they can get roots in to the hydroton before you really start upping the nutes. I'd wait until roots are starting to come out of the bottom of those 3" cups before you really start pushing it.


----------



## Elven (Oct 24, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> oh well bro, no big loss. At least it was only 3 and not a whole crop. I did the same thing when I first started my system and almost killed all 9 of my plants. Luckily I caught it soon enough and backed the nutes way down. I guess experience is the best teacher, right? when you start out the new ones try giving them a week or 10 days at 100 ppm or so just so that they can get roots in to the hydroton before you really start upping the nutes. I'd wait until roots are starting to come out of the bottom of those 3" cups before you really start pushing it.




Totally agree I cant wait until i do my own clones so I don't have any rockwool. I will get a few more this weekend and then totally follow that advice. its just a couple of extra weeks.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 24, 2008)

elven,when i start my plants out in dwc,on nutes.i start with a ppm of around 250 and slowly work it up.go easy on them nutes.you will be ok if you start real light on the nutes.


----------



## Elven (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I wont be getting clones today  I wont be visiting that area until next weekend. I am a little bummed but it will give me time to finish up the vent system in my growbox.


----------



## Elven (Nov 2, 2008)

Please let me know what I should do. I just picked up these G-13 Clones with really nice roots. :clap: :clap: Let me know what I should do. Should I  (A) put them under my Florescent T8's 24/7 for a few weeks longer, (B) Put them under my HPS 24/7 for some more time. (C) Put them into flower. I dont think I can do C since I need to take clones before I flower. Well regardless of which option is chosen I also need to know what PPM I should use? Thanks in advance and here are the ladies. 


















Again Thanks


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey buddy.  I think you should let them get used to the HPS for atleast a week before putting them into flower so they 'harden off' a bit.  Not sure on the PPM cause I dont use one of those yet.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

Probably a good idea to maintain your clones on a solution around 600ppm in veg, but its a lot easier to start lighter and work your way up rather than to kill them with kindness.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 2, 2008)

they look a bit hungry to me.. nice roots, but they're skinny! I'd use the fluros for abit and get 'em green again, especially if you want clones, save your hps for the clones goodluck Elv..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

Save one for a mother and put the others in your hydro unit and flower em. Tie the down for the first week of flower and then cut them loose. It will bush them out for you.


----------



## Elven (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I killed them again , but I know that I have figured out the cause this time. The screwed up thing is "Its not entirely my fault." I know that sounds like a load of crap, but check this out. we are going to do a logic walk through all the things I have done and the outcome.

1. I start my first clones. Due to water problems I add the sprayers, I lost one from dryness but the other two not only survived they began to grow some new growth. I was happy. Now here is where my mistake came in. when I changed my water the first time after this I picked up the rest of the nutes that I was missing see week 1 update post Along with these new nutes I was given a brand new just delivered feeding schedule from Humboldt Nutrients, and that is what I have been using to feed my babies. 

2. Starting two days later I began to see my ladies droop, After following advice they die  

3. Fearing that my problem was PH I purchase a digital PH pen that confirms that my PH isnt off enough to kill plants in a few days, And I purchase 4 new clones see this post.

4. I setup my new girls under my HPS the next morning there is some burn but not tons. I turn over to my T8's but things keep getting worse. I get depressed.

5. I stop updating my grow because I feel like I have wasted tons of money. 

6. This morning at 2AM I wake up and figure out what my problem is. Wanna know ?????
View attachment HN_masterAB_sched.pdf

Here is the Light feeding schedule. 

View attachment HN_masterAB_moderate.pdf

Here is the Moderate one




And the one I was given. 

Notice the difference, the one I was using has a misprint that shows NOT TO USE THE FRICKEN MAIN PRODUCT DURING VEG GROWTH!!! No fricken wonder it didnt work. :holysheep: . Well I am pissed at the amount of Money and time that were wasted on this, but I know that I can fix it now so look forward to another try this weekend if I can afford to get more clones.


----------



## Elven (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I called Humboldt Nutrients, I told them what happened and they were cool about it. They are hooking me up with some credit at my local store to replace the nutes I wasted. I am also trying to bring back the four that I purchased, we will see if it works. They look bad, but lets give it that college try. 

EDIT: the way that Humboldt had it written up apparently works AWESOME with really strong and heavy feeder plants. it just isn't great for the AVERAGE plant. So that is why they changed it.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 8, 2008)

Those _things_ in the pics?? 
They are bleached out, stretched to hell, far too young to even think of flowering. You need to get them under the HPS, start at 2m height, give them some nutes, not too strong. When they show proper color repot and LST them, then after a few weeks more you _might_ think of putting them into the flower cycle.


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Dang dude I cant believe you had to go thru all that to find out it wasnt even your screw up!  Atleast their gonna take care of it some what, but man what about all your hard work! lol.  *


----------



## someguy (Nov 14, 2008)

ahhh bummer on the plants man. youve put enough time, effort & money into your setup, it will pay off fo sho brrooooooo


----------



## Elven (Nov 15, 2008)

OK This time for sure since I know what was wrong . I am now growing purple Kush and while the color is better in these pics the focus inst tons better. I have started them on week one nute schedule of 400 PPM with a PH of 5.8, I will update often. Also I put up some inspiration. I am waiting for Megan to take her pics with that flag before I finish up.    



Plant 1



Plant 2



Plant 3



Plant 4


----------



## occg.hydro (Nov 15, 2008)

lookin good bro, can't wait to see how they come along!


----------



## Elven (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by everyone. This time you will not be disappointed I dont think. Here is a quick pick of the root growth on one of my new babies and its only been home for 48 hours now  



I hope to show alot more growth over the next few weeks. 

I feel so much better now. I was starting to think I was crazy.


----------



## Elven (Nov 18, 2008)

OK I added some IR block to keep the res temp lower when I start using the HPS. Just a few pics,







Now really simple question but I want to make sure I am doing everything right. When I check my PH do I also adjust PPM down with extra water? How close should I keep it to the original PPM? Thanks guys


----------



## Elven (Nov 21, 2008)

OK here is my week one update. I have decided to name them now so I will introduce you to my new starting lineup. 

OK formally known as plant one. I now give you 



*SARAH JANE SMITH*

Shedding the name of Plant 2 and taking on her new name 



*ROSE TYLER*

Plant 3's new name is to help her with the tad bit of (heat burn?) that she seems to have. I gave her the name of the strongest.



*MARTHA JONES*

And now last but not least, do you see the pattern yet?



*DONNA NOBLE*


----------



## Elven (Dec 1, 2008)

OK so here is my update for week two, Since I was having a problem with the PH going up I decided to be much more precise about my note taking. So here is the breakdown of my PH and PPM so far since Saturday.
Date	Time	Additive	Ammount	PPM	PH	Notes
11/29/2008	10:30 AM	Water	10 Gallons	2	5.4	Started with 10 gallons of filter water
		Master A	40ml	221	5.8	
		Master B	40ml 	383	5.7	
		Verde	20ml	416	6.3	
		Mayan MicroZyme	20ml	428	6.1	
		Kynin (Sea Cal)	20ml	460	6.6	
		FlavorFul	20ml	512	6	
		Hum-Bolt	20ml	522	6.2	
		PryZyme	50ml	527	6.1	
		Humboldt Roots	20ml	530	6.1	

11/29/2008	11:30 AM			533	6	
11/29/2008	1:00 PM			544	6.3	
11/29/2008	5:30 PM			544	6.8	
11/29/2008	5:30 PM	PH Down	15ml			
11/29/2008	6:30 PM			558	5.7	
11/30/2008	8:00 AM			609	7.5	
11/30/2008	8:00 AM	PH Down	15ml			
11/30/2008	10:30 AM			654	7.1	
11/30/2008	10:30 AM	PH Down	15ml			
11/30/2008	2:00 PM			702	6.8	
11/30/2008	2:00 PM	PH Down	30ml			
11/30/2008	8:00 PM			771	6	
12/1/2008	7:00 AM			814	6.7	
12/1/2008	7:00 AM	PH Down	10ml			


So I am still getting a rise in the PH, I am working with the nute company to see if what I may be doing wrong. The good news is that besides a few leaves on Rose I was able to catch the PH before it caused any problems and the girls are looking good. Another little thing that I snagged is that apparently the T8 bulbs that I have in my hoods were not great for veg so I got one new one and have 3 more on the way, man this is going to be a huge difference. Should be here in a few days, I cant wait!!! OK now onto the pics



Sarah is looking good dont you think



Rose had a small issue with PH drift issues I believe, but her new foliage is looking much better. Will the damaged leaves repair themselves? 



Martha has a few leaves that burned abit but again totally good new foliage. 



Donna looks nice as well. 

So is there anything that I am missing? I am hoping that with the new bulbs (btw I got 6500 kelvin aquarium bulbs) I will see the growth that all my buddies seem to get  Thanks again to everyone who checks these out and gives me such great advice. I hope to have some great Bud Pr0n for you guys in a few months. Also one last thing for everyone who cares (prob all of one of you) here is a pic that helps substantiate at least the Jedi part of my tag line, I am still working on earning the 420 part. 



Here is my protection


----------



## Elven (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my new bulbs! so now I should see some great growth!!


----------



## Elven (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I will take the TOTAL SILENCE that I received over the last week as one of three possibility's.

1. I am doing everything 100% totally right  there is absolutely nothing that I could be doing better. (although I wish this was right, I doubt it)

2. EVERYONE is over me  I am doing things wrong, and you are all laughing at me. 

3. I am the only person left in the world, my entire life is a psychotic manifestation to hide from myself the fact that the world has ended. 

I am sure that there are some other possible explanations, but I smoke alot of pot and not sure which way is up.

Well for all of you phantoms out there here is another update. Well as posted above I got my new grow lights and WOW did they ever help. Here is the TDS PH journal. I have just started instituting a Res temp check, it was getting HOT. 

12/1/2008	1:12 PM			848	6.7		
	1:12 PM	PH Down	10ml				
	5:00 PM			861	6.6		
	5:00 PM	PH Down	15ml				
	6:00 PM			885	6.2		
	6:00 PM	PH Down	10ml				
12/2/2008	7:30 AM			950	6.3		
	6:30 PM			1000	6.5		
12/3/2008	8:00 AM			1000	6.6		
	8:00 AM	PH Down	15ml				
	5:00 PM			1000	6.5		
12/4/2008	6:00 AM			1070	6.6		
	6:00 AM	PH Down	20ml				
	11:00 AM			1130	6.2		
	7:00 PM			1160	6.3		
	7:00 PM	PH Down	20ml				
12/5/2008	6:00 AM			1200	6		
	12:30 PM			1190	6		
	7:00 PM			1240	6.1		
12/6/2008	6:30 AM			1250	6.1		
WEEK 3 Water Change							
12/6/2008	2:00 PM	10 Gallons Water		3	7.1		
		Master A	50ml	231	7		
		Master B	50ml	460	6.5		
		Verde	20ml	511	6.5		
		Mayan MicroZyme	20ml	514	6.5		
		Kynin (Sea Cal)	20ml	518	6.7		
		FlavorFul	20ml	519	6.6		
		Hum-Bolt	20ml	571	6.4		
		PryZyme	50ml	612	6.3		
		Humboldt Roots	20ml	614	6.2		
		Mycor	12g	623	5.6		
12/7/2008	7:30 AM			702	7.6		
	7:30 AM	PH Down	30ml				
	7:30 AM			753	6.4	89.6	Added 4 frozen water bottles to Res
	7:30 AM	PH Down	15ml				
	9:30 AM			812	6.7	82.4	Added 1 Gallon frozen water to Res
	9:30 AM	PH Down	20ml				


and now for the Pics, just some quick notes: some of my roots are a bit dark, none of the new growth. but I thought it was stained by the nute water. Also one of my plants have some freaky leaves only three prongs. Please let me know if there is anything I can do on either case. 

Edit: due to problems with my pics I will be taking them down. I will update new ones this week.
One of the plants have a few of these. Does this mean I stressed it? or is it just a wierd genetic thing?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 11, 2008)

Not sure about fogponics man, but those roots don't look too good and the plants are obviously responding to it.. They're certainly "leggy" How close are your lights and what is your feeding schedule?


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Not sure about fogponics man, but those roots don't look too good and the plants are obviously responding to it.. They're certainly "leggy" How close are your lights and what is your feeding schedule?



The color seems to be from my high res temp. I have taken to using gallons of frozen water to keep it lower. What do you mean by leggy? the plants? remember they are clones so they start off with no nodes on the lower half.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 11, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> The color seems to be from my high res temp. I have taken to using gallons of frozen water to keep it lower. What do you mean by leggy? the plants? remember they are clones so they start off with no nodes on the lower half.


 
yeah, If it were me I would have buried some of that stem in the hydroton, frozen water? as in.. Ice? in your res? that cant be good...


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> yeah, If it were me I would have buried some of that stem in the hydroton, frozen water? as in.. Ice? in your res? that cant be good...



I have containers that hold a gallon of water that are frozen and then I keep switching them out. In my area we have a high ambient temp. its still in the 80s if I dont keep my res cool the temps go up WAY above 80 if I let it. With this I can keep it at about 65 or so. Does the ice cause a problem? As for the clones I purchased them so thats just how they sit in the system that I had. One of them will become a mother so that one will get moved to a larger pot.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like your on the right path. Ill keep my eye on this one!


----------



## Elven (Jan 3, 2009)

So I was way to busy fixing things over the last few weeks to update, but now that I am done with my second week of flowering I have some pics worth looking at. I know the color doesn't look great that is for 2 reasons. 

1. When I first turned on my HPS I had an issue the first day. I was sick so they are on the mend. 

2. I had just turned off my HPS so the orangeish color is abit of reflection. 

I have decided that I am not going to do any kind of training, so that I have a base yield to go on. That way everything that I do is good  

I also totally got my clones started. I took 8 but 3 died  To be honest if I actually get 1 to take and become a mother I will have succeeded beyond my wildest dreams. I just put them on 1ml per gallon of bloom, which I was told would be the best thing. 

Bring on the Pr0n




















I have no idea what they will be like when they are done, but the buds seem to be growing well and everywhere.


----------



## Elven (Jan 8, 2009)

So I finally got a good pic of a bud. Let me know how it looks. This pic is from the 18th day of flower.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 8, 2009)

That looks scrumdilicious. Nice lookin grow elven, good luck!


----------



## Elven (Jan 10, 2009)

OK MP here is the skinny the system. Now that I am on the Flowering Nute Schedule my PH wonder has been much lower. Also I covered the light on my fog generator and that may have also helped. I took 8 clones and so far I still have 4.5 of them left  I think I am over the heat issues finally (starting to feel kinda cool) Here are some pics of the girls. You may not recognize them at all.

Here are a few pics of Sarah Jane









And some of Rose










Martha 









And Donna











Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## megan23247 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Hey buddy looking good!  Finally got it all set up and going I see.     All your HARD azz work is gonna pay off dude I know it! *


----------



## Elven (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Megan! It is going well and now I am at 1 month of flowering now I just have to worry about two things. 1 picking the right time to start my flush , and 2 dont screw up my drying and curring.


----------



## megan23247 (Jan 19, 2009)

*I stop nutes one week or so before harvest and flush at that same time and then I flush once more 24hrs before I harvest, seems to work good for me. *


----------



## Elven (Jan 22, 2009)

OK So here are a few pics of my fav bud of my grow. I haven't had tons of time but I should do a full update this weekend. Let me know what you think these are taken on day 33 of flowering. The root issue ended up not being what I thought it was. apparently using fog is so effective that you dont require the amount of nutes. for week 5 I am only using 1/4 the nutes required by the light feeding schedule and the plants have responded with a resounding burst in growth. I do have one plant that is bleaching a bit. but the other three are thriving. again see the pics. same plant just different view.


----------



## megan23247 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Looking good buddy for sure!  Cant believe your girls ar already so big, seems like just yesterday you were starting your grow box!  Nice job!*


----------



## Elven (Jan 22, 2009)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Looking good buddy for sure!  Cant believe your girls ar already so big, seems like just yesterday you were starting your grow box!  Nice job!*



LOL all I can say is 



			
				megan23247 said:
			
		

> *I wish you would hurry the hell up.  Just playin.  But seriously hurry up and get you some babies growin, if you dont than I guess you and da wifey will just have to come to Texas and smoke with me at my house.  lol  *



Remember that? 

EDIT: I still may take you up on that


----------



## megan23247 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bring it!  *


----------



## TonyP (Mar 12, 2009)

How's it coming Elven? Just a quick question, for your flowering, are you still employing your spray nozzles AND the fog system? I am primarily greatly interested in a full blow Fog-only system using a Tote style setup and depending on your answer here will predict what i do.  Everything I've read leans me to to think that  a floating ultrasonic transducer, root wire guard, air stones, Cool root temperatures, loose - no medium for the roots, 50-75% less Nutes than a traditional aeroponic setup.  I've read many articles claiming fog is bogus for veg/flowering and here is just one to site: 
 forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1269931&fpart=1  After reading this loooong post, i was almost certain that fog dosnt work for flowering.However,this guy "bobor" used a nutramist system and had huge issues keepign the roots soaked with enough water for the uptake process...possibly the "overkill" method should have been employed?  But he certainly had a different setup than you for sure.  If you are not having any plant droop problems due to lack of water uptake, and are only using a 3 head US and air stones to keep the fog evenly distrbuted and oxygenated, then I think i might be sold.   Let me know!


----------



## joseaf (Mar 13, 2009)

Next results.


----------



## Elven (Mar 16, 2009)

OK everyone due to things beyond way beyond my control I did not have any time to do any updates. So here is a brief run down of how it worked out, and the changes I made to my system for my next run (which starts tomorrow  ) OK for the results: Due to the time constraints mentioned above I didnt even weigh my bud. I know that is bad, but since I had the root issues last time I am not that worried about it. 

OK for the smoke report: Man that stuff smokes smooth. It has clean draw with my bong and gives wife and I a good head high without being couch lock.  All of my friends that tried it loved it also. It is so good that its almost gone. 

As for my setup I have made more than one change:

1. I purchased a water chiller. The ultrasonic fogger while working wonderfully produces tons of heat. This was an expensive purchase and is one of the reasons I wasnt able to start right back up after I harvested. The good news is I am able to keep my water at 65 F without any issues. The one drawback is that the hoses are so cold that water condenses on the outside and can cause a pool of water, I am going to put some rags on the outside to help with that issue. 

2. I purchased a new fog generator that included a moisture proof fan & power. at hxxp://www.fogponics.com I had to increase the length of the power cord for the fan to suit my system I cut a hole in the top middle of the system and added the fan pushing air into the system. this creates a positive pressure in the system and looks like it will facilitate removing the sprayers as alot more moisture makes it into the hydroton. the one drawback is that it pushes more of the fog out of the system. I am working on that by adding weights and possibly neoprene covers for my net pots. right now I am putting about .5 gallon or so into the air as humidity. 

So far that is the extent of the modifications. I will keep you guys informed of any further changes.


----------

